# JBL PB-10



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the option of picking one of these up pretty cheap. I helped a guy move this past weekend and he wants to sell it, he put in on craigslist for $100, but said he'd sell it to me much cheaper. I've been shopping for some home stereo stuff, but I don't have anything yet, not even a receiver. It seems like a good speaker, do you think it's worth picking up, or will i be able to find something better for less? Originally I was planning on buying a receiver and a piecing together a system little by little. The sub would have been one of the last things that I planned on buying, but I don't want to pass up a good deal. I don't know anything about home audio, so i don't know if this is a worthy purchase.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have the E150P which might or might not be a step up (from 3 years ago)...it has decent output considering the small enclosure and modest 150w digital amp but is nowhere near being an SQ HT sub...good for explosions,etc...

I'd give him $50 but not much more I think...


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

The plate amps go bad in them often. It will only go down to 25hz or so, and is pretty boomy. It's a touch better than the old PE $100 10" sub. I'd take it if it's something to get you by, but if you don't need it I would pass.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, cnet said it was pretty decent, but obviously they don't use them long enough to test reliability. I guess, considering I helped this guy move (and I'm not particularly friends with him), If it's not a freebie, I'll pass.


----------

